

Guy posts bug report to Mark Zuckerberg's wall after being ignored by Facebook - aqabawe
http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=ar&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fkhalil-sh.blogspot.com%2Fp%2F2013.html&act=url

======
aqabawe
here's the story by Russia Today: [http://rt.com/news/facebook-post-exploit-
hacker-zukerberg-62...](http://rt.com/news/facebook-post-exploit-hacker-
zukerberg-621/)

------
Crazywater
This looks more like a misunderstanding than somebody being purposefully
ignored. Probably the language barrier played a role and the guy at facebook
didn't understand what he was trying to say.

------
TallGuyShort
A personalized response, at least. I would've expected an automated response
resetting his credentials for him.

